# Kernel 2.6.22 und vmware-modules

## Martux

Hallo!

Nachdem ich heute den 2.6.22er Kernel installiert habe kann ich die vmware-modules nicht mehr emergen:

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work ...

 * Preparing vmmon module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo'

make[1]: Warnung: Kein Jobserver verfügbar: -j1 wird gesetzt. »+« zur Ursprungsregel

hinzufügen.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.o

cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-Wstrict-prototypes" ist gültig für C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++

cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-Wdeclaration-after-statement" ist gültig für C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++

cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-Wno-pointer-sign" ist gültig für C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++

cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-Wstrict-prototypes" ist gültig für C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++

cc1plus: Warnung: Kommandozeilenoption "-ffreestanding" ist gültig für C/ObjC, aber nicht für C++

include/asm/page.h: In function »pte_t native_make_pte(long unsigned int)«:

include/asm/page.h:112: Fehler: expected primary-expression before »)« token

include/asm/page.h:112: Fehler: expected »;« before »{« token

include/asm/page.h:112: Fehler: expected primary-expression before ».« token

include/asm/page.h:112: Fehler: expected `;' before »}« token

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1327:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo/build.

```

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

 

Einen Bugreport bei VMware aufmachen, bzw. den sicherlich existierenden suchen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

Naja, hier im bugtracker kann ich jedenfalls nix passendes finden...

Da nehm ich (solang) wieder den 2.6.21-gentoo-r4.

Bin halt auch auf ~x86 und ein alter Frickler.

Schade   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dertobi123

Was ist "hier im Bugtracker"?

----------

## Martux

Ähh also bei gentoo.org zum Thema vmware-modules

Bin aber schon wieder beim alten Kernel  :Smile: 

Übernice

----------

## s.hase

Dann bist Du blind oder hast nicht richtig gesucht   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182595

----------

## Martux

Fall es jemanden interessiert: Die app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 kompilieren jetzt sauber mit dem 2.6.22er Kernel durch!

----------

